# Tamiya 1/48 F-84G



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is what jets are supposed to look like as far as I'm concerned: bright colors and great big insignia. We're the USAF, dammit, say it loud and say it proud!




























I'm not so confident with bare metal. This is my first try at just using Model Master buffing metalizers with no overcoat. Decals went on fine with MicroSol, but let's hope they STAY on.

The marking are for the 8th FBS at Taegu in 1952. Kit decals, lotsa Micro-Sol on the wing tanks! (Still got some wrinkles, though).


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

whats that thing hanging down, just behind the wings?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

RATO bottles!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That is just freakin killer John!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow... absolutely first rate!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

once again nice job


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

....


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, just beautiful.


----------

